# 1978 roadmaster wont run



## samtheman (May 19, 2010)

i recently bought an 1978 AMF roadmaster and i have almost everything repaired except for something with the carburetor.
i can either start it but i guess im not getting enough fuel but when i took it apart the seemed wet between the carb and the crank case so i thought it might be a reed valve problem but it seemed fine. i also noticed that there is a part that looks like it hooks up to a tube but i dont know where it would it connect. i am putting up a picture to make it understandable but when i blew air in the hole that connected to the crank case it came out the currently unsued peice that looks like a tube should be on it and when i blocked it with my thumb then fuel came out of the carb on both ends. i dont want to buy a manual for it to fix a small problem and i couldnt find a pdf of it so i decided to use the fourm route any help would be appreciated.


----------



## samtheman (May 19, 2010)

if the attachment dosent work let me know bc it probably wont make sense without it


----------

